# The OW sent me an other email



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

telling her to leave alone. And telling me to get over it she did.

Here is the email
It is your problem if you can't move on. I just poked as joke, nothing more. I moved on I suggest you do the same. Yeah well it takes two, to become a w----. He is no saint either you know.
He lied to me, Every night he told me he loved me. How we were supposed to be together.
I bet he told you the truth of everything.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Honestly, don't respond to her again. She responded this time, I assume, because her "ok" wasn't enough for her response when YOU told HER to leave you guys alone. Just... let it go. She's not worth your time energy, nor anger. By continuing with this constant back and forth with her, you are keeping her alive in your marriage. 

Also... block her. From everything. Why is she not yet blocked???


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

block her on your husband's facebook
block her on your facebook

get her out of your life


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

She poked out of the blue.
She sent an email out of the blue.
She blocked you guys from accessing her.
She sent another one, mentioning love and hurt, out of the blue.


She is a liar and still wants your husband. She hasn't moved on at all.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

i tried on email and can't figure it out.
facebook i forgot but she now.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Use whatever email program you have to mark her emails as "spam". You can't "block" emails the same as FB, but you can keep yourself from having to see them. You can also set up "rules" to delete anything from that address automatically. If you want help, let us know what program you're using. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I did it right. I have yahoo mail.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

You CAN block emails. 
I did it because I was getting ails from the OWs H.
If you can't do it just ignore her or change your email.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

glad i have 2 emails
1 i use for coupons and facebook alerts
1 is for everyday important stuff for kids and drs appts


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Great evidence of moving on ... It's clear she hasn't by sending him a poke. Saying "I would suggest you do the same" shows her significant lack of boundaries. Look at the warped thinking in that...What a psycho. 

Your husband and you need to send her the NC letter via facebook and to EVERYONE on her facebook. When you expose her, like the roach she is, she will run. Light does that to darkness. The message will register in her air-head, loud and clear.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I would have to say that you need to stop responding to her at all in anyway. If she is out there raising a stink even if it bothers you do not show it at all.

I would set up my email to put her emails in a folder automatically and then just not look in there. If she starts to harass you and your H you might want those around for proof to file with the authorities. Better safe than sorry.

You have to ignore her though. She is just trying to stir up things and keep her in your H's mind and bring you down. It sounds like she wants to cause more issues for your marriage and a good kick while you are trying to R is going to work only if you let it. Take your focus off her and put it on you, your life, and you marriage.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> You CAN block emails.
> I did it because I was getting ails from the OWs H.
> If you can't do it just ignore her or change your email.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I couldn't find any way to block on gmail... nor on yahoo, for that matter... I just set it to go to spam, I believe.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> I couldn't find any way to block on gmail... nor on yahoo, for that matter... I just set it to go to spam, I believe.


On the GMail web interface, you can set up Filter Rules that will allow you to direct e-mails to different folders, or even just delete it automatically. When you have a message you want to filter open, go to the "More", and "Filter messages like this".

C


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

i put in spam. I blocked her on both fb. And changed mh password again.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

did your husband ever send a NC letter?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> block her on your husband's facebook
> block her on your facebook
> 
> get her out of your life


The best advice right there. Get her away...dont engage her.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> did your husband ever send a NC letter?


We really did not know about a NC letter. 
She wrote him the day after DD and he wrote back to say never to contact him again, and that he could never leave me. They both owe it to me and hh to work it out for all families. 
But remember thoose 3 words always.

(give me a barf bag, good gravy sauce why do I remember mostly all of this letter)


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Yahoo block:

Go into your inbox and click options, which is the far right tab when you enter your inbox. It'll have box where you can enter her email address.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

I would send one more note, "the important thing is that he is lying here with his arms around me telling me he loves me and to block that old sow's email, so I guess thats what I will do, bye  "

This I'm sure would not be recomended, but I have a snarky side 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Resend another mutually drafted NC and send it to her FB and everyone on it. It must be done right away. Do not give him the possible opportunity to warn her. She is waaay too overconfident, time to stick that pin in her balloon. Read the newbie thread by AlmostRecovered, especially about exposure. 

These sicko chicks, weren't born with much upstairs...You gotta help them along the way. That simple thing that "yes" means "yes" and "no" means "NO!!". No frikin access granted to your marriage. That needs to be registered across her forehead between her ears.


----------

